# inside pec development



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

What exercises are best for really developing the inside of the pecs, so that you cna get ridges.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

flys or cable crossover, not for mass but definition.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

Unless your pecs are 3x the size of mine (which I doubt) you have no need to worry about genetics. Focus on getting your whole pec bigger and the gaps will fill in themselves.

P.S> IMO: You can NOT change the shape of a muscle, only its size.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I see what you are saying.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

What shape are your pecs? Square? Round? Oval? Rectangular?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Peck deck and maybe even do close grip bench on your tricep day.

If you do the peck deck then single arm might be the best here because you have a longer range of the motion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Peck deck and maybe even do close grip bench on your tricep day.
> 
> If you do the peck deck then single arm might be the best here because you have a longer range of the motion.


It is my opinion that there is a distinct difference between possible ROM, and effective ROM. Esp when it coms to anythin that involves the shoulders (pec deck, flyes, DB benching etc). Striving for more ROM could lead to injury. Be careful, thats all I am saying. Personally I would not touch the pec deck with a telegraph pole, and go with more weight and less ROM on things like flyes.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

agreed.

Pec dec is the No. 1 killer machine for anyone with shoulder problems, I won't touch it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Close grip benches or squeeze the barrel on flys.


----------



## Davey21 (Aug 31, 2004)

You cant change the shape of a muscle by the exercises you do, you can just make it bigger or smaller. With the chest you just make the pec bigger, and the gaps fill. The only exception to this is that incline bench and flyes stimulate the clavicular head at the top of the pec. IMO you need a good chest routine with 1) incline bench and 2) dips (the daddy of chest mass builders) and another exercise.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

try to do some cable flys iv found them awsum since i started doing them bout 4 weeks ago


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i was at a plateau for about six months. i tried close grip bench and you could notice the diff in a few weeks. made my bench go through the roof too. it knackers some peoples elbows and shoulders though so b strict with the weight till you get used to it. if you load it up on this excercise your form will b crap and it will channel the development into your front delts. also make sure you have a good spotter cos you will be fine one rep then the next you will be failing. very hard on the tris......


----------

